
Dude, ur going to Twitter jail (updated) - brohee
https://jenngineering.glitch.me/dude-twitter-jail/
======
brohee
Pretty interresting case of a troll faking cop loving black woman in tech
weaponizing the abuse function of Twitter to silence someone.

